# Introduction of my sheltered cockatiels



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

In my introduction i already told about my "shelter"
So here are the pictures and the story's behind the pictures!

Here is my new outside aivery. its 3x2x2 meters and houses most of my birds.









Frits came here with his wife.. but.. sadly the wife died of a broken nek  Frits is my only tame cockatiel. everytime i step in the aivery he will sit on my shoulder and gives kisses. 
This is my tame cockatiel Frits:









My only couple who has yet to lay an egg: no names...
(they where given to me in a cage fit for 1, and there where 4 cockatiels in it)









here are the 4 in my inside quarentine aivery: (+frits and his wife, wife is the yellow/withish one) the 2 that are not a couple couple spend all of there lives in a way to small cage. 1 learned to fly.. while the other still can't. I think he will never fly again, since he doesnt even try to train his muscles.









Then last but not least:
the saddest story...
2 cockatiels came to me because someones allergie. They are very young.. and the store clipped their wings. The store clipped them waaaay to short. Therefor i was afraid they would never fly again.. blood spattered everywhere durring the move!
right now 1 started to fly again, while the other is still missing 5 of his most important feathers. I'm still hoping the next molt will help. 




















Ok, 
that where all my cockatiels and there story


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwwww they are adorable


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute set-ups& birds! How many do you have total (birds)?
I see cockatiels& budgies by the looks of them!  (how many of each?) They're both my faves!
Thanks for sharing photos !


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just commenting to my wife, how nicely my Cockatiel Ash-has adapted to life with us-Long tail feathers-trying new foods- & being a real pet.
I think people who rescue are special.
It just takes time & patience to win over your new family member.
Best of Luck to you.
Jerry in Philly, Pa.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

wow, great aviary


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> Very cute set-ups& birds! How many do you have total (birds)?
> I see cockatiels& budgies by the looks of them!  (how many of each?) They're both my faves!
> Thanks for sharing photos !


I got 25+ budgies, (almost all adopted, some are children of adopted budgies)
7 cockatiels (all adopted)
3 chicken like birds.... (bought)
1 lovebird (bought and hand reered, inside house)
1 senegal parrot (bought and hand reered, inside house) 



jerry2006 said:


> I was just commenting to my wife, how nicely my Cockatiel Ash-has adapted to life with us-Long tail feathers-trying new foods- & being a real pet.
> I think people who rescue are special.
> It just takes time & patience to win over your new family member.
> Best of Luck to you.
> Jerry in Philly, Pa.


I'm noticing my not flying birds have BIG social problems... Their busy rehabilitating... but it always kicks me in the head... i would NEVER clip a cockatiels or budgies wings... it's just to sad to watch.
thnx, best wishes with Ash aswell!



Belinda said:


> wow, great aviary


thnx!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You have no idea what a service you have done to those babies...they look so happy and that set-up is amazing!


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> You have no idea what a service you have done to those babies...they look so happy and that set-up is amazing!


I agree! 

I love how you also adopted some too.I try to adopt when possible as well.Keep up the great work! I hope to have even half as many birds as someday...they're a joy to have.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Your aviary and your heart are beautiful.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Amazing aviary and beautiful birds!


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

*new cockatiel*

since i have a lot of boys...
I got a new female in the aivery!

She wasn't really an unwanted bird,
more a present to me, 
hopefully I'll get gorgious youngsters from her when she's old enough.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww she looks so adorable


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have 2 adopted birds Popeye was a 9 year old cockatiel unwanted adopted in 2006 and fed parakeet food so he had severe diaria with undigested seed in it and he was mean but i tamed him where he was holdable. he also didn't like the cage cover. I adopted Ivory in 2007 and she was a breeder bird and was totally untame and within 2 weeks she was tame and loved head scratches and cuddling. Graystar was my first cockatiel that i did buy


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok..

Today i got 6 new cockatiels,
They came from a friend of mine who had to cut down on her cockatiel hobby 

i'll post pictures soon, they're gorgious!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

i cant wait.... cockatiel hobby hahaha i like the sound of that


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok, here are the pictures..
Stil have a hard time remembering their names.

Tobi?









Manny?









Sterre?









Uhm... the rest:









and


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww they all so cute  makes me want more :excited: lol


----------



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

How come do you have ONE love bird?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are gorgeous....congrats on the new additions! Did you get some girls to even the numbers a little? lol


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

i've only got 1 love bird since that love bird is hand fed,
its very tame to humans... but i dont think he will be a good dad...

any way!

of the 14 cockatiels i have now,,,

I got 4 couples, (man and women in love)
and then a lot of single males.. and 2 single females...

so it still hasnt evened out well...
but theres no real fighting..
so im happy!

I got 3 budgie couples ready for breeding (and 1 adoption couple)
and also 3 cockatiel couples (with again 1 adaoption couple if necesarry)

cant wait till i can breed again!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm right there with you, I'm counting down the months till I can set them up again!!!


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful cockatiels! I really like Manny.


----------

